# [Abandon] Yui Compressor

## Mythy

Hello !

Je viens d'installer yuicompressor, ça fonctionne très bien pour les .css

Par contre pour les .js, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> yuicompressor --type js -o minizoom.js zoom.js
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
> 
>         at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
> ...

 

Pourtant je crois bien l'utiliser comme expliqué ici : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-minify-compress-css-javascript-files-shell-prompt/

(sauf que je lance la commande directement sans passer par java -jar yuicompressor-2.4.8.jar (mais ça fonctionne pour le css))

Pour info complémentaire :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.3.8 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

----------

## Mr. T.

Mythy, il est probable que l'on obtienne une solution grâce aux utilisateurs ou aux développeurs du logiciel.

 Référence :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bugzilla/Guide

----------

## Mythy

Merci pour ton aide helecho  :Smile: 

Mais finalement je me suis tourné vers Closure-compiler pour les JS et Closure-stylesheets pour les CSS

Et ça fonctionne plutôt bien !  :Wink: 

----------

